# Topless edge dwarf puffer tank



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool! I don't think I've seen a topless Edge before. It looks great. And I have to say that your 25 gallon high-tech cube both intrigues and frightens me. That must be some sturdy shelf bracket!


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

RWaters said:


> Cool! I don't think I've seen a topless Edge before. It looks great. And I have to say that your 25 gallon high-tech cube both intrigues and frightens me. That must be some sturdy shelf bracket!


Ha thanks, each bracket is rated at 500lbs so it good for 1000lbs total. Held into the studs with 4 3/8"s lags per side. It's stronger than most stands ha


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool 25G i just hope it is well secured to the wall.
The topless edge is a great use for a very difficult tank to scape (much better like this)


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it 
Have you had a pea puffer before? Ive had one for 2 weeks and I adore her! Even if she does seem to ignore the bazillion snails I toss at her *rolls eyes*
They love to explore, so little caves, lots of plants, stuff like that is great for them.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Elppan said:


> I like it
> Have you had a pea puffer before? Ive had one for 2 weeks and I adore her! Even if she does seem to ignore the bazillion snails I toss at her *rolls eyes*
> They love to explore, so little caves, lots of plants, stuff like that is great for them.


Yeah I had one years ago and it was one of my favorite fish. 

Better pic of the hard scape right now, might add some wood in the left island


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice scape! I am planning a dwarf puffer tank though it is a ways off from even starting!  Will keep peeking at your thread!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looking good... like the scape, reminds me a lil bit of a rock garden


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

I like it. & It's nice to see another pea puffer owner. I Have three & They certainly like to explore there surroundings


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

supermoto said:


> Yeah I had one years ago and it was one of my favorite fish.
> 
> Better pic of the hard scape right now, might add some wood in the left island


Yay! My little puffy very quickly became my favorite fish lol. 
Maybe find a cook piece of wood to make an archway? That would look neat.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great tank.

I think you just gave a ton of people ideas for what to do with their old Fluval Edge equipment.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

agreed, very clean.
how'd you take the top off? i'm assuming you just took a razor and cut through the silicone on top?


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

supermoto said:


> Ha thanks, each bracket is rated at 500lbs so it good for 1000lbs total. Held into the studs with 4 3/8"s lags per side. It's stronger than most stands ha


Brilliant use of space; I LOVE it.

As for the actual topic of the post, I do love the scape you have! I'd only express concern like some of the others about places for the little guy to explore


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

gnod said:


> agreed, very clean.
> how'd you take the top off? i'm assuming you just took a razor and cut through the silicone on top?


I started off using a razor blade and found it near impossible. Then I took some fishing line and started in a corner with a sawing motion. Worked so well had it off in less than a minute


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

anyone know where i can get some Anubius Nana with out paying a ton for shipping?


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

supermoto said:


> anyone know where i can get some Anubius Nana with out paying a ton for shipping?


As weird as it is to suggest, I found my nanas at petsmart in the little tubes for I think $4 a piece. I got two with large rizomes so I was able to make 4 plants outta two. You can always see if anyone has a good deal with WTB though.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Elppan said:


> As weird as it is to suggest, I found my nanas at petsmart in the little tubes for I think $4 a piece. I got two with large rizomes so I was able to make 4 plants outta two. You can always see if anyone has a good deal with WTB though.


Great! I'll look tomorrow, thanks.
Added a few more java fern and a anubius from my big tank


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

On another note this tank is reminding me how much I hate HOB filters. Tried adding some floaters and they are flying around the tank like crazy. Might order a small canister filter.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In a rimless tank like this, it should be easy to section off a portion of water surface with fishing line. That will allow your floating plants to grow without being constantly bumped around.

Could also use flexible airline tubing.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

So it's been 7 days, I seeded the filter with media from my established tank and filled it half way with water from that established tank. Been testing it and still no sign of a cycle. I'm pretty sure it's good to go but might wait a few more days and a few water changes till I add the puffer. Sound like I am going about this the right way?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

aren't you just adding one puffer? I mean I am not super experienced yet but I would assume that isn't going to be much of a bioload for a 6 gallon and considering you have a head start on the cycle with the seeding going on I would assume you would be good to go assuming you test the tank regularly and are ready to do frequent water changes for a lil while... just my two cents


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

andrewss said:


> aren't you just adding one puffer? I mean I am not super experienced yet but I would assume that isn't going to be much of a bioload for a 6 gallon and considering you have a head start on the cycle with the seeding going on I would assume you would be good to go assuming you test the tank regularly and are ready to do frequent water changes for a lil while... just my two cents


I am thinking the same. All the filter floss in this new tanks filter is from my established tank. So are all the plants. And yes just one puffer. I read a lot on the dwarf puffers and a lot of people said I could keep 2 in this tank. A male and a female, but I just don't feel confident in that. So at least for now I am just getting one.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I am no expert with puffers but it sure seems like you can house two in there assuming they have enough hiding places to feel comfortable enough with...

but yeah back to the cycle thing, how many times have you tested it? you are getting 0 nitrates? you using api liquid test kit? and finally perhaps you could lightly feed the tank some food to feed ammonia

/rambling


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

I've read a lot into puffers as I am planning to get about 3 for a 20g, with that tank, I would probably do just one so you don't have to worry about any aggression issues which could come up as they get older.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking good! Better get into breeding snails to feed the little guy, mine wont take anything else. Its sure fun to watch them stuff their nose all the way into the shell and suck that slimy morsel out.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Borikuan said:


> Looking good! Better get into breeding snails to feed the little guy, mine wont take anything else. Its sure fun to watch them stuff their nose all the way into the shell and suck that slimy morsel out.


my 25 gallon is a snail producing machine so i got plenty


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice and clean. I like


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

I picked up the little guy today, already hunting snails!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very nice... these are such cool lil guys 

besides the feeder snails are you planning on any other fauna? perhaps shrimps would be too easy for him to pick on but I wonder if a CPO or something could be interesting....


----------



## jeander (Sep 9, 2012)

What kind of heater are you using? I am looking for a small, reliable heater for my 5 g tank that isn't preset. . . 

jeander


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Please take about a million more photos. Puffers are great!


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome tank subd


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

andrewss said:


> very nice... these are such cool lil guys
> 
> besides the feeder snails are you planning on any other fauna? perhaps shrimps would be too easy for him to pick on but I wonder if a CPO or something could be interesting....


There are a few ottos in there too, I might throw in a few ghost shrimp just to test see what happens, worst case the puffer gets a nice snack.



jeander said:


> What kind of heater are you using? I am looking for a small, reliable heater for my 5 g tank that isn't preset. . .
> 
> jeander


I just have the Tetra 50 watt preset heater. I've used them before and never had a single problem. this one hasn't let my tank move from 78 yet. 



somewhatshocked said:


> Please take about a million more photos. Puffers are great!


Dont worry i will take a ton tonight when i get home!


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Added a few Val's.










This guy is hard to photograph! 


























And one of the otto's 










And some top down shots


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I bet he's pretty happy in that tank


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

My tank is so heavily planted and has caves and driftwood arches for her to explore it's practically impossible to get a pic. I love these little guys so much.we need an I Love Pea Puffers thread. Lol


----------



## Eric the Ricer (Mar 20, 2009)

beautiful little setup! I've been wanting a pair of dwarf puffers for a while, and considering I just setup my 14g I may have to do it. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool tank. Everytime I am at the LFS I am checking out the pea puffers. 

I am thinking my next tank will have a few of these guys for something different. So cool to watch them.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey, I got an Edge as well, would you mind explaining those LEDs fixture? PIctures etc.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Great tank. I am thinking my next tank will be a pea puffer as well. The puffers don't bother the Otos?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey, I got an Edge as well, would you mind explaining those LEDs fixture? PIctures etc.


It's pretty simple, just used GU10 6w LEDs and GU10 bases. And the rest is pieces i modified from Home Depot for out door flood lights. Total cost was about $30. It's a little ghetto right now I need to finish it and paint it. 




















kruzerman said:


> Great tank. I am thinking my next tank will be a pea puffer as well. The puffers don't bother the Otos?


Haven't bugged them yet. Everything I read says they are one of the only fish you can keep with puffers.


The little guy has colored up a lot since I got him. Killed about 20 snails so far and is happily taking blood worms.


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

those puffers sure are cute!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I love puffers, great tank!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, would you know if there are arms with a base for those G10 fixture? I tried looking for them on Homedepot but couldn't find any.

I had some puffers too, they never ate much beside live brine shrimp. Do you use a tweezer or just drop the blood worms in.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Thanks for the pic, would you know if there are arms with a base for those G10 fixture? I tried looking for them on Homedepot but couldn't find any.
> 
> I had some puffers too, they never ate much beside live brine shrimp. Do you use a tweezer or just drop the blood worms in.


I haven't seen anything like that, that's why i built this, I wanted the light aim able

I just drop them in and he goes after them


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Got a video of him pouncing a snail for you guys! 

http://youtu.be/6WyD-h9AzvU


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

supermoto said:


> Got a video of him pouncing a snail for you guys!
> 
> http://youtu.be/6WyD-h9AzvU


Aaah! That's so adorable!!

That does it. My next tank is for a dwarf puffer.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

haha the way the hover around is really funny not to mention their huge eyes


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Came home today to find him stuck inside the filter intake tube  he was tiny but I didn't think that would happen. Super bummed. I will pick up some foam to put over the intake and try again.


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooohh man! Bummer, I'm sorry. Lil guy explored too far


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

manik said:


> Ooohh man! Bummer, I'm sorry. Lil guy explored too far


I really should have known better, they are so curious and not very good swimmers. Well I guess live and learn.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

sorry to hear

I lost my CPO today - a tragic friday...


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Would 2 of them be alright in a tank that size?

I am going to set up a tank that is about 7 gallons and wondered if I might be able to have 2 pea puffers in there and have them get along with one another. It doesn't seem to be an issue at the LFS as there are a lot of them in one tank but I know that just because they do that doesn't mean its a good idea.

Sorry to hear about your little puffer....I find it surprisingly sad when a fish dies under my care.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Went to the fish store today and picked up two little guys. They were old enough to pick a male and female. Also fixed the inlet.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice!


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Aww your new little ones look great! Let us know how housing two of them goes, great video!


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will keep everyone posted on how it goes with two of them.

On another note I ordered another GU10 LED to add to this fixture. I will post pictures of the new lighting as soon as its done.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Little update. Added some Pothos to the tank









And a group shot of them


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

So they've been getting along well together?

And how did you add that pothos? Are the roots in water, or what? I've got one that's been doing well in a soil pot, but I wanted to see about aquafying-it..


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Silmarwen said:


> So they've been getting along well together?
> 
> And how did you add that pothos? Are the roots in water, or what? I've got one that's been doing well in a soil pot, but I wanted to see about aquafying-it..


Seem to be getting along great

I just stick a clipping right in the water. they grow roots withing a week into the water.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

supermoto said:


> Seem to be getting along great
> 
> I just stick a clipping right in the water. they grow roots withing a week into the water.


That's good to hear  And thanks; I'll just have to try it!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful puffers!


----------



## Eric the Ricer (Mar 20, 2009)

I went to my LFS the other day in search of some of these guys, WOW i didn't realize how dwarf they really are! I'm going to have to mod my inlets on my biocube if I want to get a couple.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Eric the Ricer said:


> I went to my LFS the other day in search of some of these guys, WOW i didn't realize how dwarf they really are! I'm going to have to mod my inlets on my biocube if I want to get a couple.


Yeah I learned the hard way how small they are. Make sure to cover all you filter intakes. The have so much personality for their size though!


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

i love the layout of this tank great job


----------



## hhk12 (Oct 29, 2012)

i love puffers i have a 65 gallon puffer tank. that is awesome tank.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Moved all the Pothos to the driftwood island and added a bromeliad, what do you guys think?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very nice


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

hhk12 said:


> i love puffers i have a 65 gallon puffer tank. that is awesome tank.


Lucky! What kind of puffers? Is it fresh or brackish?


----------



## noch (Mar 6, 2012)

Amazing tank. What kind of gravel is that? I may have to pick some up.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

noch said:


> Amazing tank. What kind of gravel is that? I may have to pick some up.


it is Caribsea Instant Aquarium Torpedo Beach


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Built the three built fixture tonight. These LEDs are awesome. 

The fixture









The glamor shot









Some trying to show how bright it really is

















One of them is always a blur


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

On another note I want to upgrade the filter, I don't think the aquaclear 20 is enough. I really like the aquaclear filters when it comes to HOBs. What do you guys think I should go up to? A 30 or bigger?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice pic of the couple 

dunno bout the filter... heh


----------



## jacketherington (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an ac50 on my edge with a red eye puffer in it. I think bigger is always better. Puffers are messy little guys.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

definitly get a bigger one it only means a slightly less frequent water change but then agin bigger is always better


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Added a red tiger lotus, gave it some root tabs for nutrients


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

Your tank is taking off! Bet the puffer love it  The tiger lotus was a nice touch, adds a lil color and I love the leaf shape


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

arsNatura said:


> Your tank is taking off! Bet the puffer love it  The tiger lotus was a nice touch, adds a lil color and I love the leaf shape


 i definitly agree, i somtimes have a bland looking tank but if you add somthing new or slightly diffrent like a new fish or a plant that is compleatly diffrent it makes the tank look much better and nice move on the root tabs!


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Little update. The tank is doing great! Plants are taking off. I really love this LED.


























Still no fighting at all, they are doing great.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

It looks fantastic! I'm glad they're getting alone still.


----------



## Dayumdanny (Sep 9, 2012)

Tank looks great! Good use of the rimless edge with the plant growing out of the water.you have your own separate tank to farm snails for these guys?


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! Yeah my 25 gallon is a snail farm, never runs out of MTS to feed these guys


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

What size of snails will they eat? 

In my 10 gallon I have got a bunch of snails (thanks to a plant from a LFS) and some are getting to be a good size. I am not going to get my dwarf puffers until the new year. I am wondering if the big ones should just be pulled out of if the lil guys will eat them as well?!?!

PS: Awesome tank!


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Been a while since I updated, tank is still doing great and so are the puffers. Did a trim today and added a second AC20 that I got for free!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tank still looks quite incredible! I did like it more when the mound farther from the filter was higher, however.


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

tex627 said:


> Tank still looks quite incredible! I did like it more when the mound farther from the filter was higher, however.


Thanks man! I agree but it's just the way the trimming went. These LEDs make the plants grow like crazy. I still want to add some wood to that island to add some height, just can't find the right piece.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW! beautiful tank! I love it!!!!!!! It's simple, yet striking! And Dwarf Puffers are one of my favorites, such personality!!


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

The flame moss has been growing up out of the water on the driftwood.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

supermoto said:


> And my 25g hightech cube





supermoto said:


> Ha thanks, each bracket is rated at 500lbs so it good for 1000lbs total. Held into the studs with 4 3/8"s lags per side. It's stronger than most stands ha


whats the sheer rating on those lags? did you go through the studs? that is terrifying, but looks fantastic.

puffer tank looks great too


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> whats the sheer rating on those lags? did you go through the studs? that is terrifying, but looks fantastic.
> 
> puffer tank looks great too


the sheer on each lag is 432lbs, And yes of course its through the studs! that is an exterior load bearing wall so its 2" x 6"s


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

supermoto said:


> the sheer on each lag is 432lbs, And yes of course its through the studs! that is an exterior load bearing wall so its 2" x 6"s


that makes me feel better. more so that you knew the answer! haha

it's a very dramatic way to display a tank.


----------



## Catie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread is really tempting me to make my next nano a dwarf puffer tank. Just one little puffer as my official stopping point for all renegade snails that show up in the community tank and the excess RCS. I've been hesitating to dedicate an entire tank to just one little bitty fish, but those pictures . . . I can't resist!

And my LFS has started carrying them. I may have to go take a peek tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I loved my Dwarf Puffers! Not being able to feed dry foods got a little old though


----------



## supermoto (Jul 27, 2010)

Catie79 said:


> This thread is really tempting me to make my next nano a dwarf puffer tank. Just one little puffer as my official stopping point for all renegade snails that show up in the community tank and the excess RCS. I've been hesitating to dedicate an entire tank to just one little bitty fish, but those pictures . . . I can't resist!
> 
> And my LFS has started carrying them. I may have to go take a peek tomorrow.


The personality on these guys is unreal! When I reach in to clean they both come right over to investigate


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm going back to the LFS today with some friends who've never been to ours, so I'm going to gaze longingly at the DPs they have, and probably start plotting to acquire one...


----------

